# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада

## Кокорин Иван Фёдорович

Харе Кришна. Доброго времени суток. Вопрос для меня очень важный.: А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Шрила Прабхупада покинул материальный мир, если я не ошибаюсь в 1977 году. Насколько мне известно Шрила Прабхупада находился с Господом Кришной в отношениях одной из рас. Покинув этот мир, Шрила Прабхупада как я понимаю отправился на одну из планет духовного мира, оставив после себя огромное количество книг и знания. Получается, что Шрила Прабхупада пришёл в этот Мир с конкретной целью? О Прабхупаде нельзя говорить как о Душе которая отвернулась от Бога по причине зависти, его нахождение здесь имело конкретное назначение. Так ли это? Не желая совершать оскорбления стоп чистого преданного господу Кришне ( относя Прабхупаду к категории Мирских личностей ), хотелось бы узнать об этом побольше. Пришёл ли он с конкретной целью или всё таки в процессе служения своему Духовному учителю осознал себя и приступил к исполнению миссии Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху (КРишны)? Спасибо. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Хари Шаури прабху последний раз отвечал в этом разделе 14.01.2014 года. Последующие вопросы остались без ответов. Вероятно, что ваш вопрос постигнет та же судьба.

----------


## Кокорин Иван Фёдорович

Кому можно адресовать подобного рода вопросы, может есть подходящий интернет-ресурс, где можно было бы задать такой вопрос и получить ответ? Если есть, не могли Вы подсказать его. Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

О таких вещах можно говорить только на основе плодов жизнедеятельности личности. Очевидно, что судя по плодам, Шрила Прабхупада был уполномоченным представителем Кришны и Господа Чайтанйи. Простой преданный, который только недавно встал на этот путь, не способен совершить такой переворот в сознании многих людей. Для такой миссии нужен очень могущественный преданный, спутник Господа в духовном мире. Поэтому, даже не зная деталей о прошлом Шрилы Прабхупады, мы смело можем сказать, что он был пришельцем из духовного мира. Однако даже могущественных личностей Кришна может не сразу    пробуждать к их миссии. И потому может казаться, что до поры до времени он жил как обычный человек и лишь после встречи с учителем началось активное развитие. Может быть, кто-то что-то может добавить, но я не знаю, на каких ресурсах это можно найти, т.к. не являюсь активным читателем каких-то сайтов. Задайте свой вопрос в разделе "Традиция и Современность" или "Просто Так". Может быть, кто-то что-то добавит.

----------


## Кокорин Иван Фёдорович

Спасибо Большое за Ответ. С Уважением.

----------

